# Making two Welding Tables on HUGE Welding Table



## Weld ON (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello guys ,

Part of other projecs now im building 2 welding Tables , 1.5x0.8m and 2x1m ,

if you like to see how i can manage this project then just stay tune  .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks


----------



## aliva (Apr 7, 2021)

Years back I built one for our shop,  two 4x8 x1" CRS . The plate were bolted together and leveled with 8, 4" pipes with 1" adjusting bolts.. Took 2 fork lifts to move it, so once placed it stayed there.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 7, 2021)

Ours has a similar issue, too heavy to without forklift. 
Pierre


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 7, 2021)

When table done i will drop more details , big one will be abou 500-600kg for sure


----------

